# Went to the store today



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't believe I ran out of a food item but I did.

Looking around I could not believe the rise in prices in the past month. OMG!!

I picked up 20 lb of 80% ground beef after work Friday because it was on sale for 2.50 but didn't look at anything else.

Today I took a few minutes to check some prices and was totally shocked. Some prices are doubled at least.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Shrimp is rediculous. It's nearly doubled. I didn't even get any, we're just gonna gave to settle for fish.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Eggs have gone down here .99 but it might be just a lost leader , Mr. Putin has stopped food stuff coming from America so this might bring down some items that get over stocked here. My wife is in the canning mood and has made jelly of late Yummmm , green beans and corn a first for her . That's my story an I'm sticking to it


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

SouthCentralUS said:


> I can't believe I ran out of a food item but I did.
> 
> Looking around I could not believe the rise in prices in the past month. OMG!!
> 
> ...


For that price was it dead or did you have to kill it and grind it yourself :laugh:


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

A 5 pound tube of hamburger was $2.90 two weeks ago. Today it was $3.20 and that is the absolutely cheapest hamburger there is. I haven't seen a change in the price of chicken as of yet, but I'm eagerly awaiting that.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

nightwing said:


> For that price was it dead or did you have to kill it and grind it yourself :laugh:


You are pathetic. You never have anything to add to the conversation.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I was online this morning looking at the sales papers for 2 of the local grocery stores in area.
I noticed one had a column that had the heading of Taco Night and underneath it had all the stuff to make tacos. What I noticed that instead of ground beef they had ground turkey. I thought that was both telling and interesting.
I've started using more ground turkey and chicken in recipes myself. It's cheaper right now.
One store had boneless pork loin for $1.98lb and the other has a BOGO on theirs ( so half price really) but no prices listed.

Store brand milk 1% is now $3.98 gallon
store brand eggs are 2/$3 for doz white large( I'll be getting some to boil for sandwiches( egg salad num lol and salads)

I've also noticed that more and more meat prices are just a percent off instead of actual prices( 30%, 25%,etc)

They're really pushing the hotdogs and have been for months now
Chicken drumsticks and thighs are the cheapest meats at well below $2lb


I want to remind everyone that if you can swing it now is the time to stock up on charcoal,paper plates,plastic cutlery,napkins and other "summer" stuff that can come in handy if you lose water and power.

Also it's back to school here so there are big sales on bread and peanut butter and jellies and jams but along with that they're pushing all the junk foods too like frozen waffles and pancakes, nutrigrain bars snack crackers, string cheeses and frozen meals


You really need to pick and choose at the stores anymore


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

SouthCentralUS said:


> You are pathetic.


Ouch. 

I'm paying double for ground beef, so your prices seem like a bargain to me. Prices are definitely on the rise (and/or the dollar is on the decline...).


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, those GB prices are might low compared to here.

I noticed last week a few things. Pork candy. Went by the bacon isle and saw some packages for over $10. Lowest was (per unit) $0.50 an ounce up to almost $1.00 an ounce! I also noticed some packages are now 8 ounces. Remember when a package was one pound, then 12 ounces?

My old favorite TP. Haven't bought any in over a year but got a 12 pack from the shelves so thought I'd check. Mine was $10.99 regular price. A year ago it was $8.99 regular $7.99 on sale. I did my major stocking several years ago at $3.99 on sale, $4.99 regular price.

Meat section hasn't been that bad. About $2/pound increase (the on sale price) from a year ago. Not that bad, $2 increase. What a strange thing to say!!!


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Not surpising really with the drought in the west. Also beef on the hoof is $4.00+\- at the local livestock auctions. Everything goes up accordingly.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

That 2.50 per pound was really surprising since it is normally at least 4.00 per pound. Bacon is out of my price range. Someone said on another thread that maybe Putin's ban would help our food prices. That would be nice.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Woody said:


> Yes, those GB prices are might low compared to here.
> 
> I noticed last week a few things. Pork candy. Went by the bacon isle and saw some packages for over $10. Lowest was (per unit) $0.50 an ounce up to almost $1.00 an ounce! I also noticed some packages are now 8 ounces. Remember when a package was one pound, then 12 ounces?
> 
> ...


Just the start I hope I am wrong but some economist think 
we are in for a bout of inflation as has been posted previously 
food is not considered part of inflation.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Last year one grocery had their brand of bacon on sale 3/$10. I hope they do it again and when they do I may grab $30 worth as I'm the only one who eats it here. Hubby likes sausage.

I was looking over the sales ads again and one store has 5# bags of potatoes as a BOGO ( but you can do a 3# bag of onions if you want) so I guess we all know what I'll be dehydrating next week lol

They have a 20 roll scott tp down to $10.99 and with a limit of 2 per customer. NEVER seen tp on a limit before. never. so weird

the jumbo raw shrimp are on sale for $7.99lb and thats $5 off per lb!
I can see us not having shrimp at Christmas time this year unless theres a BIG sale lol

they have tuna down to .69 a can but I'm confused on which tuna is the good tuna and which tuna is grown and packaged (etc) in china and the other asian countries where health controls are nill.
just like salmon. we like salmon cakes but I'm not sure which brands are okay to eat now. *sigh*


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> They have a 20 roll scott tp down to $10.99 and with a limit of 2 per customer. NEVER seen tp on a limit before. never. so weird
> 
> the jumbo raw shrimp are on sale for $7.99lb and thats $5 off per lb!
> I can see us not having shrimp at Christmas time this year unless theres a BIG sale lol
> ...


Costco regularly has a limit on their TP sales so that does not seem weird to me.

Shrimp freezes really well and we have had it from the freezer close to a year later.

Any canned salmon in the store today is at least last years pack and should be safe. This is assuming that you are talking about Fukushima. I picked up about five years worth of tuna last year and used Fukushima as an excuse. Anything canned in the U.S. should be fine as far as food quality goes. I think most of the American salmon is canned in Alaska. Canada also cans salmon and I would trust that as well.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Coffee went up over 2 bucks a can in the last month. Yikes


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Genevieve said:


> Last year one grocery had their brand of bacon on sale 3/$10. I hope they do it again and when they do I may grab $30 worth as I'm the only one who eats it here. Hubby likes sausage.
> 
> I was looking over the sales ads again and one store has 5# bags of potatoes as a BOGO ( but you can do a 3# bag of onions if you want) so I guess we all know what I'll be dehydrating next week lol
> 
> ...


The product will be mark as to show its origin,any food product pack in oil is always better than water pack,especially fish,I never buy any canned goods from China period.Driving this surge in the consumption of shrimp is a method of intensive production that began expanding in the 1970s. Rather than being caught at sea, large quantities of shrimp are grown in man-made ponds containing a mix of ocean and fresh water along the coasts of Southeast Asia and South or Central America. Unfortunately, this industrial-scale shrimp production, often with hefty doses of antibiotics and pesticides, creates a series of food safety concerns.
The negative effects of eating industrially produced shrimp may include neurological damage from ingesting chemicals such as endosulfans, an allergic response to penicillin residues or infection by an antibiotic-resistant pathogen such as E. coli.:eyebulge:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks rtg, I had spaced that out. A lot of seafood is farm raised like shrimp, salmon, tilapia, and more. While I have and interest in farming my own fish for personal consumption I will not eat commercially farmed fish. We regularly see bumper stickers around here saying, "friends don't let friends eat farmed fish."

Aside from the drugs, chemicals, and questionable cleanliness in processing there are things like circling disease. Circling disease is a virus and is the fish equivalent of mad cow disease.


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

readytogo said:


> The product will be mark as to show its origin,any food product pack in oil is always better than water pack,especially fish,I never buy any canned goods from China period.Driving this surge in the consumption of shrimp is a method of intensive production that began expanding in the 1970s. Rather than being caught at sea, large quantities of shrimp are grown in man-made ponds containing a mix of ocean and fresh water along the coasts of Southeast Asia and South or Central America. Unfortunately, this industrial-scale shrimp production, often with hefty doses of antibiotics and pesticides, creates a series of food safety concerns.
> The negative effects of eating industrially produced shrimp may include neurological damage from ingesting chemicals such as endosulfans, an allergic response to penicillin residues or infection by an antibiotic-resistant pathogen such as E. coli.:eyebulge:


a good read great information

the other one to watch is Vietnam they export a lot of catfish 
and I am not an environmental chemist but tonnage of Agent Orange 
phosphorus and other defoliants fuel oils and expended munitions. 
and numerous other chemicals reside in the soil and have leached into 
the rivers with industry and populations breaking new ground 
and like here altering the flood path could inadvertently release 
chemicals into the water ways
They raise these fish in large enclosed traps floating in the rivers
when the fish are at a preferred size / weight they process the whole 
trap and they are huge.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Caribou said:


> Thanks rtg, I had spaced that out. A lot of seafood is farm raised like shrimp, salmon, tilapia, and more. While I have and interest in farming my own fish for personal consumption I will not eat commercially farmed fish. We regularly see bumper stickers around here saying, "friends don't let friends eat farmed fish."
> 
> Aside from the drugs, chemicals, and questionable cleanliness in processing there are things like circling disease. Circling disease is a virus and is the fish equivalent of mad cow disease.


I was a Salmon fan. Nothing like wild caught, smoked salmon, nothing. Farmed raised? Eh, pass. Same with trout, LOVE me some fresh trout!!! Farm raised, eh, pass. Tastes like trout chow. Kind of mealy and not all that firm.

Shrimp!!! I love me them little bastages!!! Those little critters you buy at the store that are frozen fresh, or deveined and raw... are NOT shrimp!!!! They are critters that are raised in closed beds, fed some commercial concoction, and live in nasty water. You have come to believe that tough, rubbery thing you dip in cocktail sauce is shrimp, it is not.

It has been 20 years since I caught and ate a fresh, wild caught west coast king. Delicious! Longer even since I was in the Adirondacks of NY and caught a few 6" brookies to skewer and roast over a morning fire, DELICIOUS! It's been a long time, but even sex with a supermodel would have taken a back seat to either one.

Back to shrimp. If you ever have the chance to taste a fresh, head on, wild caught, boiled shrimp, you will NEVER look at those cardboard others again. Even those little brown shrimp, compared to the monster Green Tails, is nothing. You can freeze them little buggers and there is still no comparison.

Ever seen the label on store bought, farmed salmon? Color added. If you have a good fish monger, compare some side to side. Use your nose also. If you cannot afford a SEASONAL product, sorry. I do without.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Woody said:


> Nothing like wild caught, smoked salmon, nothing. Farmed raised? Eh, pass. Same with trout
> It has been 20 years since I caught and ate a fresh, wild caught west coast king. Delicious! Longer even since I was in the Adirondacks of NY and caught a few 6" brookies to skewer and roast over a morning fire, DELICIOUS!
> 
> It's been a long time, but even sex with a supermodel would have taken a back seat to either one.


I totally agree about how good fresh sea food is. You are truly a lucky, lucky man. However, I prefer to make my own judgements. I'd gladly trade five pounds of shrimp and a king salmon filet to test your super model theory. :beercheer:


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Thanks rtg, I had spaced that out. A lot of seafood is farm raised like shrimp, salmon, tilapia, and more. While I have and interest in farming my own fish for personal consumption I will not eat commercially farmed fish. We regularly see bumper stickers around here saying, "friends don't let friends eat farmed fish."
> 
> Aside from the drugs, chemicals, and questionable cleanliness in processing there are things like circling disease. Circling disease is a virus and is the fish equivalent of mad cow disease.


I think your idea of farming your own fish is the best just like the many in the forum that have the land for growing their own vegetables or having animals,is work but you have total control of what goes on your table and in today`s world that`s important.
Good luck.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had a fresh caught anything other than catfish. I'd love to go on a salmon fishing trip some day, but you can't touch fish other than fish sticks here unless you have some serious money and it's never FRESH of course, having to be trucked to the middle of the country. I would be concerned with the radiation from Japan being in fish from out west.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Price comparation*

Ok so with all the food prices going up which store has the better values counting that the driving distance is the about the same.Haven`t bought any meat at Walmart to compared yet but at BJ`s.
pork shoulder-$2.49 lbs
store pack chicken breast-$2.69 lbs,no brand name or fancy pack
pork loin-$3.49 lbs
milk-$3.39 gallon
regular deli turkey-$4.49 lbs Perdue brand
tuna, bumble bee white water pack 8 pack/5 oz cans-$9.99
deli provolone cheese-$4.99 lbs
Some things can be purchase at a warehouse type store but I honestly don`t see the need to buy double on many food items that will go bad after opening or required me to re-pack them,unless I have the need for a recipe or have a large group that eats cereal like horses eat oats I definitely don`t see it,one thing this type of stores have is a great selection of process foods loaded with salts and chemicals and design to make you glow in the dark or give you a coronary,I normally buy my meats at the local distributor like 10 lbs of chicken breast at $1.69 lbs but you need to clean them and cut them just like the other cuts of meat,10 lbs of ground beef goes a long way in my house and I still have chili from several years ago,need a freezer but since power outages are a problem I don`t have one,this purchase today is small and I have the menu ready for the week so is not a problem,I will probably canned some more meat and make some other casseroles for readytogo meals,nothing goes to waste, even the cats eat good.:laugh:


----------



## swinneyswitch (Apr 6, 2014)

also have you noticed that the rolls of TP are shorter in width (not the number of sheets on a roll)? Just another way to up the price.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

myrtle55 said:


> Coffee went up over 2 bucks a can in the last month. Yikes


Most stores it is cheaper to buy the 3lb. can(2.5lb.) over the 1lb.(12oz)can.
I get mind though work, have not bought in the stores in years.
Get my eggs off the farm, but meat products are high, might have to grow the pigs & bull next year, but feed went up ,too.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*Mmmmm*



SouthCentralUS said:


> You are pathetic. You never have anything to add to the conversation.


Lighten up or you'll bust a gut. I like a little humor when things aren't looking so good ,makes the bad seem not so bad. Hey nightwing how about one of these :beercheer: lol


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

airdrop said:


> Lighten up or you'll bust a gut. I like a little humor when things aren't looking so good ,makes the bad seem not so bad. Hey nightwing how about one of these :beercheer: lol


thanks airdrop

I was not hacking at anyone but like you say we could get too frustrated 
and forget we do have a lot to be grateful for and have a laugh especially
if it is a serious as it is I may fun around a lot but the situation could turn
bad overnight with all the problems in the world.

Saying that >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

swinneyswitch said:


> also have you noticed that the rolls of TP are shorter in width (not the number of sheets on a roll)? Just another way to up the price.


I have lots of TP...a lot of lots!!
I was reorganizing, I do that a lot, and had one package next to the other---yep, one package was lots shorter. I took one of each package out and one was a lot shorter. 
What will they think of next??


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> I have lots of TP...a lot of lots!!
> I was reorganizing, I do that a lot, and had one package next to the other---yep, one package was lots shorter. I took one of each package out and one was a lot shorter.
> What will they think of next??


Interesting. Maybe I'll spend the $11/12 pack to check. Two shelves are from 2003/2005, my main buying spree for TP.

I am in your camp JayJay. Besides FD #10's, my first LTS items were TP and Zplock bags. I need to gather and store stuff, BUT wiping my lower end with something besides leaves or corn cobs, was a MAJOR consideration. In the next couple days I'll go to the store, I'll at least check sheet count and size.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Check the size of the cardboard inside the roll. You will be surprised. Also the paper napkins are now 4" by 6" instead of 6" by 6".


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

JayJay said:


> I have lots of TP...a lot of lots!!
> I was reorganizing, I do that a lot, and had one package next to the other---yep, one package was lots shorter. I took one of each package out and one was a lot shorter.
> What will they think of next??


watched one of the discovery Chanel shows and one was making 
TP if they were to trim the length by a 1/4 inch that would allow them to 
have an extra case or more.

like the tooth paste tube nozzle it's wide fro you to swipe a full stripe on your brush you need half that but it doubles sales so it is up to the 
customer to be informed.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

readytogo said:


> pork shoulder-$2.49 lbs
> store pack chicken breast-$2.69 lbs,no brand name or fancy pack
> pork loin-$3.49 lbs
> milk-$3.39 gallon
> ...


Have you checked to see if there is a restaurant supply store that is open to the public? We have Cash & Carry/Smart & Final on the west coast that has great prices on meats as well as larger quantities of grains and items that a regular store doesn't carry. When I used to eat meat, I would buy the larger cuts from them and pressure can what we didn't eat immediately.

I go through a lot of Bob's Red Mill 10 grain cereal because I eat it for breakfast about 9 months of the year. I've price checked and Cash & Carry is about 1/3 less than at Bob's (Bob's is local for me). C&C also has No. 10 (almost gallon) size cans of things like sauces, beans, fruit, and vegetables if you have a larger family. The only products that I don't buy at C&C is individual cans as they tend to be a lot more expensive than Winco.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have seen the prices go up and up and up.But...now they have hit my Reese's Peanut Butter cups.Went from 68 cents to 74 cents in one day at Wal-Mart.My Dr Pepper went from 5.98 a case to 7.98 a case.My only two addictions......


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

gabbyj310 said:


> I have seen the prices go up and up and up.But...now they have hit my Reese's Peanut Butter cups.Went from 68 cents to 74 cents in one day at Wal-Mart.My Dr Pepper went from 5.98 a case to 7.98 a case.My only two addictions......


I know your making a joke and it's a good one

but when I saw the numbers the percentage of the increases scared me.
because it happened in one day.
We need to put it in perspective how long since the last increase 
but it seems as if the increases are coming faster and are larger.

I wonder at what point do they not move off the shelf 
and people only buy them for only holidays and birthdays 
like valentines candy you know seasonal buying?
May sound minor but automations and lower sales means 
less jobs and stagnant wages not good for the economy.

I watched a commercial where the CEO's of major companies 
are touting the profits and how they have done most of it in the last 5 years 
well no sh*t the product has become smaller the prices higher and the 
employees replaced with robotics so it is not profit from selling more
it is profit from selling less at higher prices and lower labor cost 
I hate to break it to them but some day that will fail to produce 
the same results and and down will come baby cradle and all.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

gabbyj310 said:


> I have seen the prices go up and up and up.But...now they have hit my Reese's Peanut Butter cups.Went from 68 cents to 74 cents in one day at Wal-Mart.My Dr Pepper went from 5.98 a case to 7.98 a case.My only two addictions......


make your own hun. the ingredients have to be better than the finished commercial product price wise

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/homemade-peanut-butter-cups

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Homemade-Peanut-Butter-Cups/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

*My Dr Pepper went from 5.98 a case to 7.98 a case.My only two addictions*
I have no addictions, esp. sodas. However, I am a dr pepper drinker.
Kmart, Dr. Smart, you won't be able to tell the difference--may even like them better.
$10/4 12-paks. Or $2.50 for a 12 case.

Can't hurt to try. I was surprised how good they tasted.

Oh, how many is a case??


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

nightwing said:


> watched one of the discovery Chanel shows and one was making
> TP if they were to trim the length by a 1/4 inch that would allow them to
> have an extra case or more.
> 
> ...


I learned the toothpaste trick years ago--I just use a thin line. Works for me.


----------

